# rod reel combo advice



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

ok so i have a rod and it used to have a 2500 spinner reel on it, but it has now seized up completly and it is pretty old so i'm looking to get a new one. i don't want to spend to much (50-90 max) and was wondering what would be good.

i'll be using it for general estuary stuff and the occasional offshore and trolling in the rivers
the rod is a 3-6kg 6ft rod

i want a different set up to this one
2-4kg rod with a shimano ax2500 spinner with 10lb braid n 10lb fluro as that's my other rod.

what type of reel should i get and what line combo would be good?

hopefully that's enough info, i'm not sure whether to make it a heavier combo or a lighter combo.

thanks in advance!!


----------



## Fid (Aug 19, 2013)

If you want it to be different to the one you already have, how do you expect you'll use it, heavier or lighter?

Are you happy with your other reel? If so, would it be worthwhile having a second reel the same and just spool it up with heavier or lighter line to achieve the "different' that you're looking for?


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks for asking those questions, made me think about it abit more.

yeah i am really happy with the combo i have at the moment, i'd probably imagine to be using it for heavier stuff, so i was maybe thinking going the same type of reel but just the different size? maybe the 4000? is the only difference the size of the reel?
i've heard a 10/10 combo is actually a relativly heavy line combo for yak fishing?


----------



## Fid (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't answer those questions sorry.

The reason I made the comment is that I know people who all have the same reel but each of them run different line ranging from 4lb to 30lb. I don't know how you fish but am just bringing it to your attention, in case it didn't cross your mind, that there may be some latitude with the same reel size but with varying the line weight.

Obviously if you will be targeting mackerel with 50lb line then you might have reason to choose a more suitable reel. Likewise if you're going to be fishing with 2lb silly string most of the time.

If its just a slight move from centre of where you are, maybe the reel does t have to be so different. Obviously if you're going to buy a reel anyway, if would pay to buy what you want for the purpose you want....going to cost you the same anyway.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

Anaconda is selling pflueger supreme xt's cheap at the moment, could be worth a look, its only 10 bucks more than you were looking at.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

The Pfleuger sounds good. Options
1. Go light and get the ultralight and put it on your 2-4 kg rod with 4lb braid and 4-6lb leader. Swap your existing ax2500 over to your 3-6 kg rod. Look after the Pfleuger and wipe down after each trip. Apparently the Pfleuger comes with an additional spool. Have some fun.

2. Get the Pfleuger Xt 30 or 35 and put it on your 3-6 kg rod. It is a relatively light reel but well made no doubt. Would be good around structure like snags and racks perhaps. Would suit offshore as well but maintain it well.

3. Get a Shimano Sedona for $20 less than the Pfleuger. Size to suit your purpose . Or a similar priced Daiwa. I would go an Aird but they are about the same price or a bit more than the Pfleuger.

rob ...who is trying to resist buying a Pfleuger.


----------



## Fid (Aug 19, 2013)

Robsea, you trying to give advice or justify it in your own head why you need another reel?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Fid said:


> Robsea, you trying to give advice or justify it in your own head why you need another reel?


when i checked out the link to anaconda it did get me thinking. ;-)


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

robsea said:


> The Pfleuger sounds good. Options
> 
> 2. Get the Pfleuger Xt 30 or 35 and put it on your 3-6 kg rod. It is a relatively light reel but well made no doubt. Would be good around structure like snags and racks perhaps. Would suit offshore as well but maintain it well.


i think i like this option and that reel is really heavly discounted!

in regards to maintaining a reel well, what advice would you say? i used to just spray them with a hose after use and that was it, just to get rid of the salt, what else should i do? or should i not do that at all?

thanks everyone for your feedback, it's been really good!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

nuts said:


> in regards to maintaining a reel well, what advice would you say? i used to just spray them with a hose after use and that was it, just to get rid of the salt, what else should i do? or should i not do that at all?


Whatever works for you. I know people who strip them down after every use for a complete clean. Some just hit them with the hose. Others wash them in the shower. Others spray with water, then Inox (not on the braid though). You'll get a 1001 answers if everyone responded to that question. The correct answer is whatever works for you which doesn't result in corrosion or reduced performance.

The Pflueger's are nice reels too. I've owned 3 of them in varying sizes. If the difference is only $10-$20 I'd buy one of those before I went anywhere near a Sedona or Aird.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

sweet, so i'm going down at lunch time to pick up a xt35 so i can put that on my 3-6kg rod and leave my other one as is 

what braid/leader combo should i go? i was thinking just going with the 10lb braid, but upping the fluro to like a 12 or a 14? or should i do it the other way round?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

nuts said:


> sweet, so i'm going down at lunch time to pick up a xt35 so i can put that on my 3-6kg rod and leave my other one as is
> 
> what braid/leader combo should i go? i was thinking just going with the 10lb braid, but upping the fluro to like a 12 or a 14? or should i do it the other way round?


3-6kg rod with a reel with 12lb drag - 10lb main would be fine. You'll find most braids break well above their stated figure anyway (e.g Fins 10lb breaks at 27lb). From there you can adjust your leader, but again 10-12lb should be fine.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

awesome, thanks Bretto, really appreciate your advice!


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

They do come with the spare spool, which I think is a great option. I bought the 35 as well, thinking 10 pound on one spool and maybe some 6 on the other, mix and match to the rod and style I'm after. Its a shame the other manufacturers have gone away from the spare spool. Hope to go chase some flatties up Roys Rd on Sunday with it.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

i didn't know that's what the spare spool was for, i just thought it was just a spare to replace the other one. cheers for opening my mind up on that!


----------

